# What kind of Plant?



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

I think its Cabomba I didnt know that there was different types when I bought it at the LFS today but I think it may be red cabomba in which case i would be upset because this will make it hard to keep alive. What do you all think of this is it red cabomba it does have a pinkish hue to it.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

